# Fillari-lehden keskustelut > Ammattilaispyöräily >  >  Cyclocross 2013/14

## A R:nen

De cross gaat door! Rapapyöräilykausi alkaa taas! Kauden eka UCI-kalenterikisa oli tänä viikonloppuna ja ensi viikolla ajetaan taas Vegasissa. Kauden tärkeimmät kisat:

MM-kisat: 1.–2.2.2014 Hoogerheide (NED)

Maailmancup:
20.10. Valkenburg (NED)
26.10. Tabor (CZE)
23.11. Koksijde (BEL)
22.12. Namur/Namen (BEL)
26.12. Heusden-Zolder (BEL)
5.1. Rooma (ITA)
26.1. Nommay (FRA)

Superprestige (BEL):
27.10. Ruddervoorde
3.11. Zonhoven
10.11. Hamme-Zogge
17.11. Asper-Gavere
24.11. Gieten
29.12. Diegem
9.2. Hoogstraten
15.2. Middelkerke

bpost bank trofee (BEL, entinen Gazet van Antwerpen Trofee):
13.10. GP Mario de Clercq, Ronse
1.11. Koppenbergcross, Oudenaarde
16.11. Hasselt
21.12. GP Rouwmoer, Essen
27.12. Azencross, Loenhout
1.1. GP Sven Nys, Baal
8.2. Krawatencross, Lille
23.2. Sluitingsprijs Oostmalle

Ja varsinainen maanmestaruuskisaviikonloppu on 11.–12.1.2014. Suomessa virallinen kausi on toki paketissa jo lokakuussa, mutta tänä vuonna sentään kansallisiakin kisoja on 100 % enemmän kuin vuosi sitten...

----------


## A R:nen

Lars van der Haar aikoo kuulemma ensimmäisenä isoista nimistä aloittaa kauden levyjarrupyörällä (lähde: Nysse Twitterissä).

----------


## stenu

^ http://www.cxmagazine.com/lars-van-der-haar-commits-race-hydraulic-disc-brakes

Ja Nysse vaihtaa tallia: http://www.cxmagazine.com/sven-nys-g...nago-trek-2014

----------


## OJ

Kun messuille mennään esittelemään fillaria, niin ehkä kannattaisi sahata haarukan kaulaputki ja säätää satula edes sinne päin ennen näytteille laittoa. Muuten on kyllä hyvän näköinen pyörä. En edelleenkään ole ihan varma levyjarrun hyödyistä crossissa, mutta levyihin kai kaikki menee, oli ne sitten paremmat tai ei.

----------


## OJ

Cross Vegasia www.ustream.tv/crossvegas naisten kisa just meneillään. Cross Vegas on vähän kuin rahalla laimennettu Dark Cross  :Vink:

----------


## stenu

Kiitos linkistä! Pystyy näköjään katsomaan tällai jälkikäteenkin  :Hymy:

----------


## OJ

Hävytöntä off topikkia, mutta ainakin video on ammattimaisesti tehty. Videolla toki esiintyy kaikenlaisia kaljapyöräilijöitä makkarankuorihaalareissa. Kun tämä nyt menee jo järjestävän organisaation osalta vaikka vasemmalla kädellä, niin seuraava haaste on 2014 ja 2015 CX mestikset. Täällä ajetaan samalla systeemillä kuin Suomessa, eli mestaruuskisat ajetaan Marraskuussa Tammikuun sijaan.

----------


## rhubarb

Hieno! Tosin ne SM-kisat ovat jo lokakuussa…

Mut mut, mitäs nyt tehdään kun sports-livez on nurin?!

----------


## Googol

> Mut mut, mitäs nyt tehdään kun sports-livez on nurin?!



http://sports-livezz.com/

----------


## stenu

> Hävytöntä off topikkia...



Vermon Yökrossit 2014...?

----------


## rhubarb

> Vermon Yökrossit 2014...?



OT, mutta Vermostahan voisi koukata siihen Talin mäelle vähän korkeuseroksi.

----------


## rhubarb

Noin puolen tunnin päästä alkaa GP Neerpelt, ovat näemmä ajoittaneet sopivasti ennen naisten maantien lähetyksiä  :Hymy:

----------


## rhubarb

Tutut nimet kärjessä  :Hymy:  Albert oli tänään kovin mutta eivät muutkaan montaa sekuntia jääneet.

----------


## J T K

Huh huh....

*Amy Dombroski killed while training*

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/amy-...while-training

----------


## Kare_Eskola

Perinteinen Belgia-crossi alkoi tänään mudalla ja Nysin voitolla. Postipankkipalkinnosta ajetaan ja kello käy koko kauden.

----------


## J T K

Ryhmittelin nuo kisat aikajärjestykseen niin on vähän helpompi hahmottaa. Ei muuta kuin tulostimet laulamaan.

Lokakuu
13.10. GP Mario de Clercq, Ronse bp
20.10. Valkenburg (NED) WC
26.10. Tabor (CZE) WC
27.10. Ruddervoorde SP

Marraskuu
1.11. Koppenbergcross, Oudenaarde bp
3.11. Zonhoven SP
10.11. Hamme-Zogge SP
16.11. Hasselt bp
17.11. Asper-Gavere SP
23.11. Koksijde (BEL) WC
24.11. Gieten SP

Joulukuu
21.12. GP Rouwmoer, Essen bp
22.12. Namur/Namen (BEL) WC
26.12. Heusden-Zolder (BEL) WC
27.12. Azencross, Loenhout bp
29.12. Diegem SP

Tammikuu
1.1. GP Sven Nys, Baal bp
5.1. Rooma (ITA) WC
11.–12.1.2014 maanmestaruuskisaviikonloppu 
26.1. Nommay (FRA) WC

Helmikuu
*1.–2.2.2014 Hoogerheide (NED) MM-kisat*
8.2. Krawatencross, Lille bp
9.2. Hoogstraten SP
15.2. Middelkerke SP
23.2. Sluitingsprijs Oostmalle bp

----------


## Googol

> *1.–2.1.2014 Hoogerheide (NED) MM-kisat*



Väärä kuukausi.

----------


## J T K

Mihinkähän aikaan kannattaa tuota Valkenburgin striimiä kyttäillä, 15 maissa?

----------


## Cyklooppi

Lähetys alkaa meikäläisten aikaan klo 16.00.

----------


## Googol

Naisten kisa alkaa kai kohta: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ewJd3t5I9Ts (toimii ilman unblokkereita)

----------


## J T K

Vos oli jälleen kerran aivan omaa luokkaansa, Compton selkä kakkonen ja Harris vei kolmannen sijan podiumilta.

----------


## OJ

Levyjarrut bongattu. Taitaa olla tosi lyhyt kierros, jotain hikiset 4 minuuttia, eli kierroksella tulee porukkaa kiinni.

Meidän kylän junnulla ei kai mennyt ihan putkeen, mutta ensimmäinen MC ja takarivin lähtöpaikka. Seuraavalla kerralla sitten kisan verran viisaampana.

EDIT: No ei olekaan lyhyt lenkki, mutta ilmeisesti junnujen kisassa liputtivat radalta tosi nopeasti.

----------


## J T K

Van der Haar lyö nyt löylyä kunnolla ja rakoa on jo joku sekunti. Mitähän Nysille tapahtui, oli sen näköinen että nyt mennään ja yhtäkkiä valui kärkiryhmän taakse. Jotain mekaanista vikaa?

Pauwels tuli kiinni ja nyt menevät kahteen pekkaan kärjessä.

----------


## J T K

No nyt sillä Nyssellä meni eturengas puhki, oli hinannut itsensä taas taisteluun podiumista. Van der Haar ajaa voittoon ellei tule mekaanista ongelmaa. Saksan mestari Walsleben toisena ja Pauwels kolmantena.

----------


## J T K

Viimeinen kierros. Van der Haar johtaa Pauwels +21s ja Walsleben +29. Edellisen kiekan tiukassa liukkaassa laskussa tuli Van der Haarin levyjarrujen hyödyllisyys testattua, kun meinasi poika vetästä suorilta pehmusteisiin. Ei olis perinteisillä jarruilla enää pysähtynyt! Ja Nyssellä ketju poikki!

----------


## MV

Nyssillä meni ketju

----------


## Kare_Eskola

Oliko eka ison kisan voitto levyillä? En ole juuri väijynyt, mutta eivät ne ainakaan VDHia hidastaneet... Paitsi siinä möykkyalamäessä kun tarvittiin.

----------


## OJ

Joo levyjarrut voittivat EDIT: ekan ison kisan. Jos olisi ollut kuivempi keli, niin levyistä olisi ollut isompi hyöty.

Ikävän näköinen rata...liikaa hapottavaa mäkeä.

----------


## J T K

Laitetaas vielä tulokset kärjen osalta:

1. Lars Van der Haar
2. Kevin Pauwels
3. Philipp Walsleben
4. Klaas Vantornout
5. Bart Aernouts
6. Tom Meeusen

----------


## Kare_Eskola

Mutta onhan se nyt perseestä että Pauwelsilla AINA putoaa kettinki, ja Nysillä se AINA katkeaa. Kyllä jotain tarttis tehdä, ja veikkaan että tekevätkin, sanoi sponsori mitä tahansa.

----------


## rhubarb

Taborin UCIWC-kisahan on sitten jo huomenna! Tulee UCItelkustakin.

----------


## J T K

Jes. Sitä odotellessa vaikka setti SVENNESSejä..?

http://vimeo.com/cxhairs

----------


## J T K

Naisten startti ihan pian: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T_rHIK65eVY

----------


## kukavaa

tykkään kun on englantia selostus. belgien kieli on turhan true meikäläiselle.

edit. siis kun uci-kanavalta kattelee.

----------


## A R:nen

UCI-kanavan selostaja on kyllä selostajana aika luokaton (sama tyyppi selostaa myös cycling.tv:lle, kiintiö täynnä), mutta tietysti hollantia ymmärtämättömälle (vähän) parempi kuin ei mitään.

----------


## J T K

Podium:
1. Compton
2. Harris
3. Havlikova

----------


## A R:nen

Tänään yliarvostuskupin avauskisa. Virallisen streamin osoite on tällä kaudella http://www.vier.be/streaming/veldrijden.html

Startti on (poikkeuksellisesti) vasta 17:15 Suomen aikaa, mutta lähetys pyörii jo.

----------


## rhubarb

Ihanaa! Nelkun striimi on HTML5 -> katson luurilla!

Eilen arvelivat että Nys olisi luovuttanut ja säästellyt täksi päiväksi, mutta onko rata sittenkään tarpeeksi tekninen että pärjäisi huippukuntoista LVDHaaria vastaan?

----------


## J T K

Haar myöhästyi lennolta eilen ja on matkustanut tuhannen kilometriä (mikäli nyt oikein ymmärsin twiittejään), jotta voi olla ettei ole ihan parhaassa napsussa tänään. Kohta alkaa!

----------


## A R:nen

Nys junior (tuttu tv:stä) ajoi muuten tänään ekan cx-kisansa Antwerpenin Hobokenissa. Viides.

----------


## J T K

Rata on ilmeisen liukas, starttia ennen satoi jonkinverran. Iso Klaas starttaa väkevästi, Pauwels tipahti sijoille ynnä muut sivu 3. Mitähän tapahtui?

----------


## A R:nen

Taisi olla ihan vaan huono startti.

----------


## J T K

Kärkiryhmällä ei kiinnostanut vetohommat ja ottivat Albertin mukaan. Nyt se läti sitten menemään ja muut ihmettelee  :Hymy:  Meeusenilla tipahti ketjut vaan sai revittyä ittensä takaisin ryhmään.

----------


## J T K

Klaas repii nyt eroa kiinni oikein isosti, parhaimmillaan eroa oli kymmenisen sekuntia ja nyt kuusi. Neljä kiekkaa jäljellä.

----------


## J T K

Olipahan hieno kisa, keulapaikka vaihtui useaan otteeseen ja aina näytti että nyt se kärkimies karkaa. Mutta lopussa iso Klaas iski vielä kerran ja se riitti. Viihdettä!

1. Vantornout
2. Nys
3. Meeusen

----------


## Kare_Eskola

Kuparivuorenkrossia ajetaan paraikaa, Belgian postin palkintosarjassa. Nysse-setä kituu kärkijonon hännillä, mutta ehkä se sieltä. On voittanut saman kisan melkein kymmenen kertaa.

Ei riittävästi mutaa tosin.

Edit: Jaha, Meeusen halusi eniten voittaa. Sitten Pauwels, pitkä-Klaas ja Nys.

----------


## Satanta

Albert ajoi Kuparivuorella levyjarrullisella. En ole aikaisemmin hänen huomannut käyttävän levyjarruja. Ja on ensimmäisten joukossa kärkinimistä Van Der Haarin lisäksi.

edit: Walsleben tuli maaliin ennen Nysseä.

----------


## Lasol

Walslebeniltä odotin enemmän kun oli helppo rata kuivalle kelille. Sillä on kuitenkin watit kunossa, ainakin pitäisi olla. Voitti kuitenkin baltic chain tourin vaikka se ei kovin mäkinen ole, vaan suosii isoja miehiä. Tiedän että jotui alussa pienelle takamatkalle, mutta pääsi kuitenkin ajoissa jo takas kärkiryhmään.

Tänään klo 16 zondhovenin superprestige. Hiekkaa löytyy.

----------


## Kare_Eskola

Ehdottomasti kauden toistaiseksi paras rata ja paras kisa. Paljon haasteita, paljon tapahtumia, huikea viimeinen kierros. Käsittämätöntä miten Nys voi kyttäillä niin pitkään ja sitten tarpeen vaatiessa tekee kollegoille ikävät (siinä vaikeassa hiekkapenkereessä) ja lopussa kiihdyttää aina Albertista ohi.

Mitä levyjarruihin tulee niin jarruttamalla ei tällä(kään) kertaa voitettu.

----------


## mehukatti

> Mitä levyjarruihin tulee niin jarruttamalla ei tällä(kään) kertaa voitettu.



Miksei ne sitten ota jarruja kokonaan pois? Tai vaihtoehtoisesti, jos jarrut löytyy niin eikö se olis hyvä, että ne toimii luotettavasti ja tehokkaasti silloin kun niitä sattuu tarvitsemaan?

----------


## Kare_Eskola

En tiedä. Kysy Niels Albertilta, joka tänään ei ajanut luotettavilla ja tehokkailla jarruilla, vaikka toissapäivänä ajoi.

----------


## OJ

Häpeilemätön offari jatkuu. 

- 500 metriä mellakka-aitaa
- 300 keppiä maahan
- 6000 metriä teippiä
- vähintään 300 työtuntia radan rakentamista
- Kaikenlaista tukitouhua
- suunnittelu ja lupahakeumukset

Kaikki vain sen vuoksi, että seuraavat kaksi vuotta saadaan tehdä paljon enemmän duunia, mutta onneksi saatiin seuraavaksi kahdeksi vuodeksi Kanadan mestikset ja C2 UCI kisat. Eli 2014 ja 2015 on Winnipegin keskustassa kolmen päivän crossifestarit Marraskuun alussa.

Jotkut ajoivat levyjarruilla.

----------


## rhubarb

Mahtavaaaaaaaaa.

…

OT+1: levyjarrut voi säätää toimimaan yhtä tehottomasti kuin cantit. Canteja ei voi säätää toimimaan yhtä tehokkaasti kuin levyjarruja.

----------


## Kiovan Dynamo

> Canteja ei voi säätää toimimaan yhtä tehokkaasti kuin levyjarruja.



Se, että yksittäinen ihminen ei vaan osaa, ei varmaankaan tee asiasta yleistä totuutta?

----------


## PHI

Hienoa että jo hiipuneen Campa vs. Shimano väännön tilalle saatiin uusi canti vs. levy vääntö.
 :Hymy:

----------


## J T K

Viimeinen kierros säväytti eritoten. Albert iski kuin riivattu ja näytti jo hetken että riittää. Mutta niin vain Nys tuli riittävän lähelle ja lopussa sai sen verran peesiä, että kiri puri. Näytti olevan aika navakka tuuli. Komeita kisoja nämä Superprestige-kekkerit.

----------


## Kare_Eskola

Yliarvostussarja on paras: Isoimmat kaljateltat, eniten väkeä, huikeimmat radat, kovimmat kuskit.

Belgian postipankkipalkintosarja on myös kova, vaikka vähän sisään päin lämpiävä.

Maailmancupit ovat usein pettymyksiä, koska ulkomailla (siis Belgian ja Hollannin ulkopuolella) yleisöä ei riitä, kuskit ovat epätasaisempia, radat tylsempiä ja järjestäjillä vähemmän rahaa.

Itse tykkään niistä kisoista joissa ajatetaan naisten kisa samaan syssyyn.

Mitä levyjarruihin tulee, niin seuraavaan omaan rossipyörään speksaan varmaan levyjarrut, koska vanteiden sorvaaminen ei ole kivaa. Proffapuolen puuhista lienee tärkeä tiedostaa, että jarruvalintoihin vaikuttaa moni muukin seikka kuin se, millä on internetin mielestä paras jarruttaa.

----------


## PHI

Nys käyttää levyjä ensi viikonlopun kisassa:

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/sven...-felt-stronger

"Nys’ next race will be the Bollekescross in Hamme-Zogge this weekend. The race is part of the Superprestige. 
It will be the first time Nys will ride a bike fitted with the Shimano disc brakes two-time World Cup winner Lars van der Haar has been using since the start of the season."

----------


## PeeVee

> Nys käyttää levyjä ensi viikonlopun kisassa



Jos ei voita, niin se on sitten levyjen vika.  :Vink:

----------


## Kare_Eskola

Jostain syystä Nysse-sedällä ei ollut levyjä ainakaan viimeisellä kierroksella. Eikä Albertilla.

Mutarossilta näytti.

----------


## J T K

Ehkä niillä ei tuossa tarpomisessa ollut kuitenkaan niin isoa merkitystä kuin äkikseltään luulisi. Juoksemallakin tulivat jonkun fly-overin läpi. Mutta olihan mutafestiä. Nyskin osoitti kuolevaisen merkkejä tummumalla parilla viimeisellä kierroksella ja energiaa paloi kahisteluun iso-Klaasin kanssa. Jonka kalusto särkyi kun nyssesetä kojautti takakiekkoon. Albertille makea voitto ja toivottavasti homma kantaa jatkoonkin niin saadaan vieläkin kovempia otatuksia näiden sankareiden välillä. En tiedä sopiiko tuommoinen rata Pauwelsille ylipäätänsä, mutta kyllä on ollut vaisua menoa häneltä. Walslebenille mukava podium-sija palkinnoksi yritteliäisyydestä. Itse pidin rataa hivenen liiankin kikkailemalla tehdyksi, taisipa sielä olla sitä vartavasten kasteltua mutakkoakin. Tarvisko tuolla nyt niitä enää erikseen rakentaa kun luontoäitikin hoitaa sitä puolta kiitettävästi kuntoon?

----------


## Kiovan Dynamo

> Jostain syystä Nysse-sedällä ei ollut levyjä ainakaan viimeisellä kierroksella. Eikä Albertilla.
> 
> Mutarossilta näytti.



Nysillä näytti olevan kaksi pyörää. Aina vuorotellen levyt, vuoronperään cantit. Näyttää olevan ajomiehelle aivan sama, taisi olla ennemminkin ongelmia Svenillä vauhdin ylläpitämisessä, kuin hidastamisessa viimeisillä kierroksilla.

----------


## Lookrider

Hep,
Kertokaas asiantuntijat muutama asia tietämättömälle näistä CycloCross kisoista, kun ovat niin mielenkiintoinen kilpailumuoto tuolla Euroopassa.

Ykkössivulla hieno lista osakilpailuista, kiitokset siitä  :Hymy: 

WC =  Worldcup osakilpailu
SP =  Super Prestige (menikö jotenkuten oikein)
bp = ? mikä tämä on ja missä ajetaan ?

Eilen katsoin tuo Hamme-Zogge SP osakilpailun livenä joltain kanavalta tietsikalta ei Eng. kielisenä selostuksella, ei siitä selostuksesta mitään ymmärtäny mutta hieno kisa kokonaisuudessaan  :Hymy: 

Näkyykö näitä WC, SP ja bp  kisoja livenä mistään Eng. kielisellä selostuksella ilmaiseksi vai pitääkö kaivaa kuvetta jollekkin kanavalle ??

----------


## VesaP

> Nysillä näytti olevan kaksi pyörää. Aina vuorotellen levyt, vuoronperään cantit. Näyttää olevan ajomiehelle aivan sama, taisi olla ennemminkin ongelmia Svenillä vauhdin ylläpitämisessä, kuin hidastamisessa viimeisillä kierroksilla.



http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/tech...in-hamme-zogge

Kokeili levyjä yhdellä rundilla kuulemma. Ja on kuulemma liian hidas levyjarrullinen cc verrattuna cantipyörään, eikä kuulemma palaa levyjen pariin tämän testin perusteella ihan äkkiä. Painoeroa kuulemma 2 täyttä juomapullollista cantipyörään. Liikaa kuulemma kun joutuu kiihdyttelee kokoajan niin ei hyvä.

----------


## stenu

^Luulis, että sponssien taholta tulee paineita levareilla ajamiseen, kun niissä on suurin markkinapotentiaali tällä hetkellä. Ammattilaisten kun ei tarvi juuri huolehtia vanteiden kulumisesta, niin tuskin kokevat mahdotonta hyötyä levareista saavansa. Näppiksen tällä puolella olevaa tavisharrastelijakrossailijaa vanteiden kulumistahti HELCX- ja VPCX-touihuissa vähän hirvittää.

----------


## J T K

> Hep,
> Kertokaas asiantuntijat muutama asia tietämättömälle näistä CycloCross kisoista, kun ovat niin mielenkiintoinen kilpailumuoto tuolla Euroopassa.
> 
> Ykkössivulla hieno lista osakilpailuista, kiitokset siitä 
> 
> WC =  Worldcup osakilpailu
> SP =  Super Prestige (menikö jotenkuten oikein)
> bp = ? mikä tämä on ja missä ajetaan ?
> 
> ...



World Cupin kisat näkyy UCI:n youtube -kanavalta: http://www.youtube.com/user/ucichannel. Superprestigea ja BPostbank trofeeta (eli belgialainen postipankkisarja) ei muistaakseni ole englanniksi selostettu, mutta kyllä tuosta alkuperäiskielestäkin (flaamiako se nyt sitten on?) alkaa ymmärtämään sieltä täältä jotain kun yhden kauden seuraa  :Hymy:  Aika paljon kuulostaa olevan englannin lainasanoja.

----------


## J T K

> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/tech...in-hamme-zogge
> 
> Kokeili levyjä yhdellä rundilla kuulemma. Ja on kuulemma liian hidas levyjarrullinen cc verrattuna cantipyörään, eikä kuulemma palaa levyjen pariin tämän testin perusteella ihan äkkiä. Painoeroa kuulemma 2 täyttä juomapullollista cantipyörään. Liikaa kuulemma kun joutuu kiihdyttelee kokoajan niin ei hyvä.



Kyllä kait se ajoi useammankin kierroksen niillä? Semmoinen kuva jäi itselle...mutta kait se oli harhaa.

Enpä ihmettele, että ensikauteen mennessä nuo painoerot on jo höylätty olemattomiin tai ainakin niin pieneksi, että ero on enää puolipullollista. Loppupeleissä oli jännä, että testi tehtiin tuommoisella radalla missä sitä jarrutehoa ei tosiaan niin paljon oikeasti taidettu tarvita. Kuten KD totesi, enempi oli tekemistä vauhdin ylläpitämisessä ja lisäämisessä. Mutta ehkä siinä testattiin ylipäätänsä juuri sitä, kuinka tuo painoero tuntuu..?

----------


## VesaP

> Kyllä kait se ajoi useammankin kierroksen niillä? Semmoinen kuva jäi itselle...mutta kait se oli harhaa.



Itse en tietysti tiennyt tästä(kään) kisasta mitään joten en ole nähnyt sekuntiakaan siitä, mutta tuossa Nys'in haastettelussa:

"
Nys would start and finish today on his usual cantilever-equipped bike  but switched to discs *for a single lap* about halfway through the race.
"

----------


## J T K

Juu, saman luin ja jäinkin arpomaan asiaa. Kait sitä oli sen verta hyyteessä pitkästä lenkistä, että meni homma sekaisin..

----------


## PHI

Jahas, nyt on menossa Soudal Classic. Hirmuinen on mutavelli kyllä. Selkeesti Nysin rata ja kärjessähän tuo tällä
hetkellä paineleekin.
Samperi että näitä krossikisoja on hieno katsoa!

----------


## J T K

Tänään olis tarjolla Bpost Bank Trofeeta Hasseltista ja huomennakaahaillaan Superprestigea Gaveressa.

----------


## PHI

Kyllä otti Nys taas vaivattoman näköisesti voiton. Hieman ennen maalisuoraa tuikkasi kärkeen ja hallitsi kiriä täydellisesti.
Ei tarvinnut edes kunnolla puristaa. Albertia harmitti kakkostila melko lailla tangon takomisesta päätellen.

----------


## J T K

Procycling.live:n striimilinkit eivät toimineetkaan sitten, tai ainakaan ei toimineet kisan alkuosalla ja luovutin. Pelasi näköjään jostakin kautta..?

Tässä muuten vielä juttua näistä levyjarruhommista ja tuon mukaan Nys vaihtoi joka toisella kierroksella levaripelin Hamme-Zoggen kisassa viikko sitten (ja siltä se minunkin silmään näytti):
http://www.cxmagazine.com/sven-nys-n...olnago-shimano

----------


## kmw

Aikas hapottava rata, sanoisin.

edith. tv-kamerat on viritetty vimpan päälle hienosti.

----------


## J T K

Jep, olishan tuommoista mahtava päästä kärsimään  :Hymy: 

Pauwelsia potkitaan sitten päähän isosti. Startti sujui hyvin, pari ekaa kieppaa nätisti viidentenä, kunnes takavaihtaja korkkasi. Sitten näytti kantavan toisenkin kerran fillariaan, tuubi irti. Raastava loppu tuolla radalla, hivuttavaa ja tiukkaa nousua ennen huoltoa. Walsleben meinaa yrittää kaikki tai ei mitään, kärjessä kun kolme kierrosta tai enää reilu kaksi jäljellä. Mutta Nys saalistaa nyt ja tulee ajamaan kiinni ja siitä voittoon.

edit:Jukopliut että olikin jännä loppu! Walsleben olikin hirmuiskussa! Luulin että Nys hotkasee sen suupalaksi mutta mitä vielä. Olisi saattanut ilman sitä ketjukämmiä karata Nysseltä pitkässä nousussa? Nys ajoitti taas kirin just oikein, aloitti riittävän aikaisin ja vielä liukkaalla ja epätasaisella pätkäll ennen maalisuoraa. Loistava kisa!

1. Nys
2. Walsleben
3. Vantornout

----------


## Kare_Eskola

Minun silmääni näytti siltä että Nysse-setä suorastaan leikitteli Walslebenillä: katsoi ja testasi iskun paikat etukäteen, asettui viimeiselle kierrokselle tarkkailuasemiin ja katseli miten miesparka kituu edellä. Yhtä kaikki Walsleben on iskussa ja tuo tervettä vaihtelua belgialaisrintamaan.

Mutahirviö söi mm. Meeusenin vaihtajan.

----------


## J T K

Eilinen Koksjiden maailmancupin krossi jäi katsomatta, Albert sielä hallitsi taas hiekat parhaiten. 

1. Albert
2. Mourey
3. Walsleben
4. Nys
5. Pauwels


Kohta olis taas Superprestigea tarjolla Gietenin osakisan muodossa. 

Ja aidat kaatuu just ennen starttia!

----------


## J T K

Nys osaa näköjään kaatua. Hyvää painetta keulapaikalla, kurvi oikeaan ja ilmeisesti pikkasen liukasta ja mies kumoon. Hetken päästä takavaihtaja solmuun ja homma lopullisesti plörinäksi. Albertin ja Pauwelsin startti oli karmea.

----------


## J T K

Albert tuli takaisin kärkiryhmän kantaan, muutama kierros ja mies on irti Vantornoutin ja Van der Haarin kanssa. Huh huh mikä isku päällänsä miehellä. 

Kolme kierrosta enää ja iso-Klaasin pusero tyhjeni. Tämä on nyt Albertin ja Van der Haarin heiniä.

----------


## J T K

Albert vei, viimesessä nousussa kauhea juoksukiri ja mäjen päällä Van der Haarin toinen mono ei enää pysynytkään polkimessa ja homma oli siinä.

----------


## kmw

P*ska loppu var der Haarilla. Polkimessa onkelmaa tai jtkn ja se oli siinä.

----------


## J T K

Ja ihan pian alkamassa Scheldecross Antwerpenista:
http://www.vier.be/streaming/veldrijden.html

----------


## J T K

Striimi katosi parin kiekan jälkeen ja alkoi toimimaan kun lopputulokset olivat tiskissä:

1. Niels Albert
2. Mathieu van der Poel
3. Philipp Walsleben
4. Kevin Pauwels
5. Rob Peeters
6. Klaas Vantornout
7. Wout van Aert
8. Jim Arnouts
9. Sven Nys
10. Dieter Vanthourenhout(henthourenhoutvanthout vai miten se nyt menikään)

----------


## J T K

Ja huomenna olis Druivencross Overijse: http://www.desportvriendenoverijse.org/

----------


## simojoki

Iltaa Brysselistä! Päivällä käytiin kattoo Antwerpenin kisat ja oha ne melko kinkerit paikan päällä seurattuna (Oulun skeneen vähän oppeja haistelemassa  :Hymy:  ). 
Ei ollu Nysin päivä tänää vaikka välillä johtikin, jäi vissii ainaki johonki kolariin sumppuun. Laittelen kuvia ens viikolla.

----------


## J T K

Nyt olis alkamassa Druivencrossit.

----------


## Satanta

Mikähän myrsky on kaikki toimivat streamit vienyt...

http://www.sportlemon.tv/20131206/vv52a1e452dd0025.56785867-699150.html
toimi hetken, mut nyt kyntää....

----------


## J T K

Niinpä. Kiitos uudesta linkistä!

e: ja sekin meni heti...

----------


## PHI

Kylläpä oli pätkivä striimi. Näkyi minuutin...jäätyi 40s...
Onneksi ratkaisuhetket näkyi.

1. Nys
2. Van der Haar
3. Pauwels
4. Klaas Vantornout

Voitto oli takuulla tärkeä viime aikojen vastoinkäymisistä kärsineelle Nysille.

----------


## J T K

Pauwelsille taisi olla kauden paras tulos nyt, jokohan ne suupielet alkaa vääntymään edes vähän ylöspäin?

----------


## Kare_Eskola

Ihan kiinnostava kisa. Nys veti pari aika napakkaa kierrosta puolivälin jälkeen, mutta ei millään saanut harvennettua porukkaa, joten jäi kyttäilemään. LvdH veti eroja kiinni jämäkästi, mutta putosi Nysin imusta kun Vantornout spinnasi edessä. Aika rajalla kaikki veti viimeiset mutkat.

----------


## simojoki

Jalkautumista Antwerpenistä

----------


## fyah

Stybar on ilmoittanut ajelevansa muutaman kisan ja päättävänsä sitten osallistuuko mm-kisoihin. Ekan kerran mies on viivalla 21.12 Bank Trofeessa Belgiassa http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/styb...ross-programme

----------


## J T K

Simojoelta hienoa kuvaa, kiitos! Sähän voisitki hoitaa nää striimauspalvelut jatkossa, kun noin laatufilmiä tulee?

----------


## PHI

Joo, simojoelle iso peukku  :Hymy: !

----------


## J T K

http://www.vier.be/streaming/veldrijden.html

Kalmthoutista rossia menossa, vajaa neljä kieppaa jälellä. Pauwels ja Van der Haar karussa kaksin, iso-Klaas ja Albert seuraava pari, Nysse sössi ittensä kaksi kertaa kumoon ja jäi junasta. Todella nopea rata.

Kolme kierrosta jäljellä, keskarit yli 27kmh.

----------


## kmw

Hirrveetä vauhtia!!

----------


## J T K

No olipahan kaahausta tosiaan. Hienosti Kevin Pauwels voittoon ja veti vaan niin lujaa viimeisen puolikkaan, että Van der Haar jäi pari sekuntia. Loistomeininkiä! Taisipa olla miehen kotikisa, siksi vetikin kuin viitapiru menemään.



1. Kevin Pauwels
2. Lars Van der Haar
3. Klaas Vantornout
4. Niels Albert
5. Tom Meeusen
6. Jim Aernouts
7. Bart Wellens
8. Wietse Bosmans
9. Martin Bina
10. Philipp Walsleben

----------


## kmw

Cantit voitti levyjarrut -> levarit rossarissa on ihan p*skat. Mot.

----------


## kmw

Just alkoi Essenissä.

----------


## kmw

Nysse muksahti lätäkköön ykköspaikalta. Kiukkuisen näköisenä vaihtoi pyörän ja lähti takaa-ajoon. Vielä se ehtii.

----------


## A R:nen

Zolderin maailmancupia juuri nyt juutuubin UCI-kanavalla. Vos johtaa (no surprise there).

----------


## J T K

Mites siinä naisten kisassa kävi? Miesten kisa alkoi, Styby mukana.

----------


## MV

Oiskohan sen Stybyn kannattanut nousta se viimeinen mäki (kamerasta) vasenta reunaa? Aiemmilla kierroksilla näytti että se keskiosa oli pehmeämpi.

----------


## J T K

Johan oli hieno kisa! Styby pisti pöhinää porukkaan, yrittäen hajottaa possujonoa useaan otteeseen. Vaan ei se ihan tuottanut sitä tulosta mitä halusi, kolmas kuitenkin. Van der Haar oli kyllä mahtava viimeisellä kierroksella, loistavasti kiskaisi juoksunousun lopussa eroa ja se piti loppuun asti. Albert sössi homman ilmeisesti ekalla kierroksella kaatumalla. Kävi jo lähellä pääjoukkoa mutta ei vaan enää jaksanut, varsinkin kun Sunwebin kuskeista ei ollut auttamaan. Turhautuikin siihen. 

1. Van der Haar
2. Martin Bina
3. Stybar
4. Walsleben
5. Peeters
6. Nys
7. Vantornout
8. Pauwels
9. Amorengen
10. Aernouts

----------


## A R:nen

> Mites siinä naisten kisassa kävi?



Vos johti alusta Cant peesissään, Compton sai tavanomaiseen tapaan surkean startin mutta sai kärkikaksikon kiinni kolmannella kierroksella ja pitkällä metsäpätkällä ohi juuri kun Vos oli hetken huilaamassa Cantin peesissä (eikä päässyt pitkään aikaan ohi jatkamaan takaa-ajoa kunnolla). Vos jatkoi sitten Comptonin peesissä kunnes noin kierros ennen maalia Compton veti jonkun 10–15 sekunnin kaulan joka kesti loppuun asti. 1. Compton, 2. Vos, 3. Cant. Näinköhän Comptonin kunto kerrankin kestäisi MM:iin saakka...

----------


## stenu

Ootteks näitä Crosshairs-blogin SVENNES-opetusvideoita katsellut? Parhaat palat kaikista kauden kisoista, hauskasti krossiniksejä samalla opettaen:

----------


## J T K

Kylläpä nuo tulee katseltua, Svenline on tullut tutuksi. Ja Vanderholeshot. Ja monet muut termit  :Hymy:

----------


## J T K

Superprestigeä Diegemistä

----------


## J T K

Nysse vei ja ajoi viimeisen kisan Crelan/Colnagolla - eipä siinä ollut kahta sanaa kenelläkään. Meeusen kyllä kärsi uskomattoman sitkeästi ja sai vyölleen toisen sijan. Albert oli väsy mies. 

1.Nys
2.Meeusen
3.Albert
4.Stybar
 5.Bina
 6.Van der Haar
7.Peeters
8.Walsleben
9.Meisen
10.J.Aernouts

----------


## PHI

Olipa vakuuttava ajo Nysiltä. Täydellistä kontrollia koko kisan ajan. Ja Meeusenille ehdottomasti kyllä KärsijäPalkinto! Tomin naamailmeistä kyllä näkee, milloin on kaikki pelissä.
Taisi vetää punaisella koko kisan. Stybarkin hienosti neljäs. Kova suoritus, kun oli neljäs kisa neljään päivään.

----------


## J T K

_Massive addition of Crelan AA Drink team signals another step in the brand’s commitment to cyclocross_
_(Baal, Belgium) – Just a few days ahead of his namesake race,  Trek Bicycle is formally announcing a partnership with the Crelan AA  Drink team consisting of World Champion Sven Nys (BEL) and Sven  Vanthourenhout (BEL). Trek will be Nys’ and the team’s frame supplier,  while Bontrager will assume the role of equipment and components  supplier._
_The world’s most accomplished cyclocross racer and current World  Champion, Nys brings a new level of prestige to a program that already  includes UCI World Cup Champion Katie Compton. As with all Trek  athletes, in addition to racing for the brand, both Nys and  Vanthourenhout will work with Trek’s product development team (DEV) to  further push Trek’s cyclocross products. “The partnership with Trek and  the work we put into the bikes is another dimension for me in  cyclocross,” said Nys. “I am really happy to be part of the family of  Trek and to do something special with them._
_Trek will unveil the team’s new bikes on January 1 at the GP Sven  Nys in Baal, Belgium. Both Nys and Vanthourenhout will join Trek  Cyclocross Collective’s Katie Compton for a special event and press  conference._
_Matt Shriver of Trek’s Race Shop has been at the forefront of  Trek’s movement into a leadership role within the cyclocross community  and sees the signing as another step in the brand’s commitment to the  sport. “When we really dedicated ourselves to cyclocross a few years  back, we had a strategy to support racing with the full commitment of  our product development team and partner with some of the biggest names  in the sport,” Shriver said. “This move in particular is a huge step for  us, and one that we are really excited to take.”_
_In just a few short years, Trek has transformed from a company  that offered a bike for cyclocross to a company filled with passionate  ‘cross racers that supports the biggest names in the sport and even  hosts a UCI cyclocross race in their backyard, the Trek Cyclocross  Collective Cup. Trek’s current cyclocross program, the Trek Cyclocross  Collective will continue to race as such in 2014._

----------


## fyah

Pyörä kulkee Nyssellä joten jatkoa seuraa 2016 kevääseen asti http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/nys-...spring-of-2016

----------


## PHI

Nys on melkein 40v tuolloin. Liittyy Voigtin ja Hornerin kerhoon  :Hymy: . Kova on kaveri.

----------


## PHI

Kohta mennään taas:

*2014 GVA Bpost Bank Trophy Cyclocross at Baal (GP Sven Nys)

*http://www.cyclingfans.com/node/10384

Striimi alkaa 15.45 Suomen aikaa

Saa nähdä hoitaako Baalin Kannibaali potin... mun veikkaus että hoitaa.

----------


## J T K

Jos ei Trekki porsi  :Hymy:  No ei, eiköhän se kestä...sehän voi ajaa entistä kovemmassa hurmoksessa ku on uus bontragerin kypäräkin päässä  :Hymy:  Albert, iso-Klasu, Walsleben, vanh der Haar etc. ovat vaikuttaneet väsyneiltä, Pauwelsin kuntopiikki taisi olla ja mennä. Katsotaan.

e: mikä on Rob Peetersin talli, vaihtoi Telenet Fideasta mutta mihin..?

löytyi: Vastgoedservice-Golden Palace Cycling Team

----------


## PHI

Nysillä Trekissä levyt. Hyvin se näkyy niilläkin kulkevan. 
Selostajat vertasivat tätä uutta "paukusta karkuun" ajotapaa jo Cancellaraan  :Hymy:

----------


## J T K

Moittiikohan liene enää liian painavaksi Boonea, kun on suunniteltu alun alkajiinkin levyjarrupyöräksi. Taitaa olla nää jenkkimerkit nyt etulinjassa siinä hommassa. Mies on kyllä ylivoimiaisessa iskussa tällä hetkellä, ei ole kenestäkään vastamaan. Jos Stybar jatkaisi rossin parissa niin hänestä voisi olla vielä vastusta. Nytkin taitaa nousta toiseksi.

----------


## PHI

Albert toivoi haastattelussa, että Svenin kuntopiikki olisi nyt eikä vasta MM-kisoissa.
Muuten...

----------


## PHI

Ja Nys nurin! No ei tuossa tuhraantunut kuin muutama sekunti. Sama vaikka kävelisi maaliin, niin voitto tulisi.
Pitää kuitenkin yllä viime kisoissa muodostunutta tapaa, että ainakin kerran kisassa kumolleen.

----------


## PHI

1, Nys
2. Stybar
3. Albert
4. Peeters
5. Meeusen

----------


## J T K

1. Nys vajaan minuutin keulassa muihin
2. Stybar
3. Albert
4. Peeters
5. Meeusen
6. Van Amerongen
7. Bart Aernouts
8. Philip Walsleben
9. Corne van Kessel 
10. Marcel Meisen

----------


## fyah

UCI:n youtube kanavalla liveä miesten kisasta just nyt (tosin vain muutama kierros jäljellä) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EkJwp5vhA38

----------


## J T K

Tänään olis tarjolla belgian mestaruuskisat iltapäivästä ja iltasella jenkkien vastaavat.

----------


## kmw

Onko linkkivinkkiä Belgian kisaan?

Sitä odotellessa Masters 2014

----------


## TomTom

Kisat nähtävissä mm. täällä:  http://www.procyclinglive.com/livestream/#

----------


## J T K

Taisi ratketa tämä kisa, Nys painelee karkuun rantahiekkabulevardilla ja possujuna ihmettelee. Albertin kisa lähentelee katastrofia.

----------


## stenu

Aika lällyt olosuhteet noilla tuolla. Tulisivat kokeilemaan tänne CXVSM-rataa...

----------


## kmw

dänks linkistä.

Matkaa on vielä. Nys:n kaula on vain 7sek. Pääjoukkokin 15sek päässä.

möks. taisin olla ihan väärässä. On se Nys ihme ukko. Vanha äijä ja ei tunnu löytyvän vastusta. Sehän suorastaan nöyrryttää kanssakilpailijoita.

----------


## J T K

Ilman teknistä ongelmaa voitto lienee selvä.

----------


## kmw

Jep. Muista sijoista on vielä oikeaa kilpailua.

----------


## TomTom

Nysiltä aikamoinen myrskyvaroitus muille MM-kisoja ajatellen.

----------


## J T K

Onnea Nysille maailm...eikun Belgian mestaruudesta. Eikait sille voi kukaan MM-kekkereissäkään mitään tuolla menolla. 

1. Nys
2. Peeters
3. Wellens
4. Meeusen
5. J. Aernouts
6. D. Vanthourenhout
7. Bosmans
8. Pauwels
9. B. Aernouts
10. M. Vanthourenhout

----------


## fyah

Nyssellä oli varaa varmistellakin. Niin se vaan kisa käytännössä ratkesi yhteen hiekkapätkään kun Svennes polkaisi muilta karkuun. Odotin jopa kirikamppailua kakkostilasta mutta herrasmiehenä Wellens ratkaisi sen menemällä vaihtamaan pyörän puoli kierrosta ennen maalia. No Peeters kiitti ja karkasi sillä aikaa  :Hymy:

----------


## stenu

Ameriikan striimiä: http://www.cxmagazine.com/elite-cycl...-coverage-2014

----------


## J T K

Powers ajoi hänelle täydelleen sopivalla radalla ehkä elämänsä vakuuttavimman kisan. Paukusta kärkeen ja tunti kaasu pohjassa ylivoimaiseen voittoon. Trebon ajoi myös todella hyvin, mutta ei pysynyt kuin hetken peesissä kun sai Powersin kiinni. Johnson sääti lähdössä ja tipahti kauas taakse, kunnes raivasi tiensä kolmannelle sijalle. Semmoiset karkelot, naisten puolella Compton treenaili MM-kisoja varten ja ajoi samalla 10. mestaruuteensa. Olisi vaatinut Katerina Nashin kisoihin, jotta olisi ollut todellista taistelua voitosta. Nash kuitenkin heivasi krossikauden jo viimevuoden lopulla joten se siitä.

----------


## J T K

Viikonlopun krossit: Kasteelcross Zonnebeke, (löytyneekö striimejä..?) ja huomenna  Soudal Classics Leuven.

----------


## kmw

Kuukkeloimalla tuli tämmönen vastaan. Saapi nähdä kuinka toimii.

----------


## J T K

Leuvenissa mennään paraikaa Soudal Classiccia. 23000 katsojaa. Tsekin tuore mestari Martin Bina pienessä karussa, perässä 15 posse nauhana. Nys tarkkailee.

----------


## fyah

Porukka kasassa. Näyttääkö se vaan mutta jotenkin tuntuu että kova tempo päällä..

EDIT: Siellähän laitetaan jo tailwhippiä hypyissä kehiin  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## J T K

Stybar näytti ennen vuodenvaihdetta vähän mallia niin nyt ne loikkii innoissaan  :Hymy: 

Kyllä sielä ajetaan.

----------


## J T K

Meeusenilla on ajohaluja nyt, Pauwels pysyy Nysin vauhdissa mukana.

----------


## fyah

Näyttää että Nysin tempo on nyt KPlle liikaa mutta Meeusen roikkuu Nyssen takarenkaassa.

EDIT: Jaa, nythän ne ois taas yhdessä

----------


## J T K

3 kierrosta ja Pauwels iskee irti! Ja Bina keskeyttää selkävaivoihin.

----------


## fyah

Nys alkoi huilailemaan ja Pauwels menee menojaan.

Jotenkin näytti ettei Sveniä vaan kiinnostanut eikä näytä vieläkään oikein kiinnostavan. En usko että ois noin puhki ja aseeton

----------


## J T K

Kohta on taas porukka kasassa.

----------


## fyah

Ei jumalauta, ihme ukko! Leikki hetken ja polkas kiinni. On se aika kova!

----------


## Kare_Eskola

Nysseä ei huvittanutkaan antaa Pauwelsin vaihteeksi voittaa. Kai se samalla tsekkas että voi halutessaan pudottaa Meeusenin.

----------


## J T K

Piti miettiä mitä ostais kaupasta kisan jälkeen, ku menee kämpille?

----------


## J T K

Viimeinen kierros alkaa. Nys leikki näiden kahden kanssa, latasee kohta luut kurkkuun. E: no meinasi käydä köpösti kun sössi vähän siinä nousurännin laella, sai ottaakin ihan kunnolla kiinni Meeusenin. Ja Meeusenilla takakumes puhki! Ja sitten iski Nys. Peli selvä.

----------


## fyah

Millon junttaa vasaran alas?

----------


## Kare_Eskola

Mudassa varmaan.

Edit: Meeusenille flätti ja mudassa isku. Olipa helppoa.

----------


## fyah

Millon junttaa vasaran alas? 

EDIT: Mudassa tietenkin kuten Kare toteskin. Itse en usko että Meeusen ois pysynyt mukana vaikka ois ilman teknisiä ongelmia selvinnytkin.

----------


## J T K

1. Nys
2. Pauwels
3. Meeusen
4. Walsleben
5. Aernouts
6. Amerongen
7. Taramarcaz
8. Van Aert
9. Bosmans
10. Vanthourenhout

----------


## fyah

Katselin vanhoja pyöräilypätkiä youtubesta enkä muistanutkaan että Walsleben voitti Baltic Chain tourin ekan etapin maantiellä Lahdessa viime vuonna. Muista kuin maantieympyröistä tuttu BKCP-Powerplus oli muutenkin aika tuttuja nimiä täynnä:

91 Niels Albert
BEL

92 Jens Adams
BEL

93 Philipp Walsleben
GER

94 David Van Der Poel
NED

95 Dieter Vanthourenhout
BEL

96 Marcel Meisen
GER

----------


## Kare_Eskola

Maailmancupin finaali menossa, Nys kotona treenaamassa. Meeusen vetää Walslebeniä eikä viitsi odottaa tiimikaveria mukaan sämpyläksi. Voima- ja nopeusrata.

Vaikuttaa reenikisalta maailmanmestaruuskisoihin. Ne jotka ottaa täällä vakavasti ei ensi viikolla pärjää.

Paitsi tietysti Vos, joka voitti naisissa tosi ylivoimaisesti, kun Comptonille kävi jotain (edit. Sai kai astmakohtauksen. Just joo.).

----------


## J T K

Moureylla voi kiinnostaa voitto, Walsleben ei ole kaukana. Van der Haar puoli minuuttia kärjestä kun 4 kierrosta ajamatta. Ei taida ajaa 100% tatsilla..

----------


## Kare_Eskola

VDH vain puolustaa cup-voittoa. Meeusen katkeaa kohta. Veikkaan Mourayta.

----------


## J T K

Komea viimeinen kierros, Meeusen vei kirin!

1. Meeusen
2. Mourey
3. Walsleben
4. Van der Haar (vei maailmancupin voiton)
5. Simunek
6. Pauwels
7. Bosmans
8. Peeters
9. Aernouts
10. Vantornout

Ameriikan mestari Powers 15.

Maailmancupin lopputilanne:
1. Van der Haar 467
2. Walsleben 409
3. Albert 392
4. Pauwels 363
5. Mourey 340
6. Vantornout 321
7. Meeusen 309
8. Aernouts 308
9. Peeters 294
10. Amerongen 267

----------


## Kare_Eskola

Mouray mokasi, Meusen vei. Ei kovin totista kilvanajoa huipuilta.

Naisissa Vos otti niskalenkin Comptonista. Kokeneen kuskin pitäisi osata laittaa astmalääkitys kohdalleen. Tosin maailmanmestarin perässä ajaminen voi laittaa puuskuttamaan. Minun nenääni nämä tällaiset kohtaukset vähän haiskahtaa.

----------


## fyah

Stybar ajaa MM:t http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/styb...in-hoogerheide

----------


## J T K

Velonewsin kattava ennakkojuttu.

----------


## PHI

Kyllä tulee miehissä superjännä kisa sunnuntaina! Nys taitaa kyllä olla aikaisempaakin kovemmassa tikissä,
mitä miehen Mallorcan kommentteja lukee. Samoissa nyppylöissä oli nähnyt tutun oloisen kaverin nyppimässä
mäki-intervalleja... Stybarhan se siellä  :Hymy:

----------


## fyah

Joo, kyllä nyt on odotukset korkeella kisan suhteen. Toivottavasti keli on raskas

----------


## J T K

Schedule
The preliminary schedule:


Thursday January 30


09.00 - 11.00 am
UCI course inspection

02:00 - 04:00 pm
Practice

TBC
UCI 2013-2014 World Cup Gala




Friday January 31


09.00 - 12.00 am
Starters confirmation

09.00 am - 06.00 pm
UCI Management Committee meeting

10:00 - 12:00 am
Practice

02:00 - 04:00 pm
Practice

05.00 - 05.30 pm
Team managers meeting

07.00 - 08.30 pm
Presentation of the 2015 UCI Cyclo-Cross World Campionships




Saturday February 1


09:00 - 10:30 am
Official training

11:00 am
Men Juniors ( under 18 )

01:00 - 02:30 pm
Official training

03:00 pm
Women Elite







Sunday February 2


09:00 - 10:30 pm
Official training

11:00 am
Men under 23

01:00 - 02:30 pm
Official training

03:00 pm
Men Elite




Stybarin osallistuminen tuo mukavaa lisämaustetta, mutta jos on mutakeliä niin sitten en usko että hänestä on todelliseksi Nysin uhkaajaksi. Iskukuntoa kuitenkin löytyy ja luulen että tappelee podiumista. Nyshän on ihan ylivoimainen suosikki jos vain ei tule mekaanista ongelmaa. Niels Albertin kausi on lähes pannukakku ellei nyt irtoa kunnolla. Mies on ollut ihan varjojen mailla viimeisen kuukauden. Bluffasiko? Vai onko sielä lisätty treenikuormaa kisojen kustannuksella ja nyt toiveissa on uusi piikki? Rob Peeters on ajanut tasaisen härkämäisesti ja on vahva ehdokas podiumille yhdessä Tom Meeusenin kanssa. Jolle toivoisi todella menestystä. Mies on saanut itsensä kovaan iskuun ja kykenee kärsimään uskomattomasti. Mutta jos on mutaa ja raskasta niin saattaa olla sitten vaikeuksissa. Pauwelsia ja Vantornoutia en jaksa nähdä näissä karkeiloissa podiumilla tosin iso-Klasu nyt voi sen tehdä jos on saanut itsensä kuntoon. En ole kyllä kaivellut sen enempää mikä on miehen tilanne. No entä Lars Van der Haar? Mulla on sellanen kutina että voisi nopealla radalla tapella jopa maailmanmestaruudsta, mutta raskaalla kelillä ei niinkään. 

Sitten nämä muut ei-Belgit tappelee sijoista 4-10, eli Ranskan Francis Mouray, Tsekit Martin Bina ja Radomir Simunek, Saksan Philip Walsleben (joka voi kaiken osuessa kohdalle kyllä olla kans podiumilla). Ja mitä näitä taramarcazeja ja muita nyt on. Australialaiset lähettävät muuten ensimmäistä kertaa joukkueen MM-kisoihin sitten vuoden 1973. Jenkit tulevat parhaalla miehityksellään mukaan ja kahistelevat unelmapäivänä sijasta 10-15. 

Naisissa asetelma on kohtuu selkeä. Vos on suosikki, Compton tappelee aikansa. Täytyy tapahtua aika merkillisiä asioita ellei Vos voita. Lähes kotikisa ja tietää taatusti niksit sillä radalla ja on myös kuntoutunut leikkauksestaan. Compton sai hallita maailmancuppia, mutta viimeistelykisa meni *turalleen astmakohtauksen takia. Kolmannesta sijasta tappelevat Britit Helen Wyman ja Niki Harris ja Belgian Sanne Cant. Saksalaiset ovat kaivaneet naftaliinista Hanka Kupfernagelin, (40 vuotta kohta mittarissa). MIelenkiintoista nähdä miten aussi Lisa Jacobs pärjää.

Loppuvuodatus:
Milloin sielä nähdään siniristipaita mukana karkeloissa?? Kisoissa on kuitenkin esim. Ruotsista neljä kisaajaa, Norjasta kaksi, Tanskasta yksi, Virosta yksi. Pitääkö Suomen olla aina joka asiassa oskiloskoopilla tutkittava kehitysmaa??

Osallistujat

Velonewsin kuvakollaasi reitistä

----------


## VesaP

Ja nämä kisat näkyy (HD laadulla tai vähintään laadukkaasti) mistä?

Tai mistä ne ylipäänsä näkee? Linkkiä kehiin. Thanks!

Edit: Näyttääkö UCI Channel ne peräti livenä, jos ensin muuttaa Ugandaan niitä katselemaan? Ja pätkimättä tällä kertaa toisin kuin maantie-mm-kisat kesällä?

Edit2: Thanks JTK tuosta linkistä alla!  :Hymy:

----------


## J T K

http://www.procyclinglive.com/livestream/

----------


## Kare_Eskola

Naisissa veikkaan Vos, Compton, Harris. Mutta Compton nöyrtyy vasta kaatuiltuaan ja tapeltuaan aikansa. Wyman ja Cant eivät ole viime aikoina vakuuttaneet.

Miehissä alkukierroksilla belgialaiset olletikin blokkaavat ynnämuita. Joku yllättäjä päästetään rimpuilemaan kierros kärjessä, sitten Mouray/Bina/Stybar/Walsleben ajaa sen kiinni vaikkei kannattaisi, sitten Albert yrittää vakiotemppuaan muttei pääse irti. Lopussa jäljellä Nys, Stybar ja VdH. Jos teknistä, Nys vie. Jos nopeaa, VdH vie.

Tuoreet jalat ovat miesten puolella tärkeämmät kuin kisamäärä tai viimeaikainen kisamenestys.

----------


## A R:nen

Kyllä tuon pitäisi näkyä UCI Channeliltakin livenä.

Karen analyysi täsmää erinomaisesti omaankin arviooni. Lauantaiksi ennustetaan muuten sadetta, sunnuntaina pitäisi olla kuiva keli.

----------


## J T K

Junnut paahtaa parastaikaa

3 kierrosta jäljellä

----------


## Cyklooppi

Kyllä menee jännäksi. Hollantilaiselle hatun nosto jo tässä vaiheessa.

----------


## J T K

Siinähän oli tapahtumia koko rahan edestä! Belgiaan kolmoisvoitto.

1. Aerts
2. Peeters
3. Schuermans

----------


## J T K

Ja vartin päästä alkaa naisten kisa

----------


## OJ

Meidän kylän junnu lopulta 28. jäätyään siihen startin kasaan.

----------


## OJ

Saas nähdä tuleeko Compton tuolta vielä takaisin. Luokattoman lähdön jälkeen saattoi kolarointia odottaakin.

----------


## Kare_Eskola

Jaha, Compton sitoi pyöränsä Havlikovan pyörään. Starttikin meni pieleen. Muutkin jenkit tunaroi.

Edit: Vos ainoana ajaa ylämäen ja karkuun.

Edit: Lechner mukana ja ajaa teknisesti hyvin. Hyvä!

Edit: Vos juoksi ylämäessä Lechneriltä karkuun. Pikkasen kuumottaa meneekö Vos liian punaisella. Compton jyrännyt pelotonin läpi.

----------


## J T K

Jenkkien startti oli varmaan surkein mitä voi kuvitella. Vos paahtaa karkuun, Compton ei taida saada enää kiinni, on sitä eroa niin paljon.

e: 50s eroa Vos - Compton

----------


## Kare_Eskola

Kyllähän Compton ihan itse nuo hautansa kaivaa. Ei ole kyse huonosta onnesta. Kakkoseksi kai ajaa. Vos minuutin karussa.

Edit: Compton putoaa takaa-ajoryhmästä. Otti kaksi ekaa kierrosta koville. Cant hyvässä iskussa pronssille. Edit. Eikun Wyman iskee.

----------


## J T K

Saas nähä kestääkö italiaano Lechner kakkossijalla. Mahtiajo jos näin käy. Cant ja Wyman ajaa kovasti takaa. Compton haukkoi happea kuin ahvena hiekalla, se siitä.

----------


## OJ

No ei taida ehtiä kakkoseksi. Lechner ajaa hokkarit jalassa, eli voi tehdä tiukkaa palkintopallille.

----------


## J T K

Hienosti kesti toiseksi, Vos oli suvereeni! Wyman ajoi taitojensa ylärajoilla ja kolmanneksi.

1. Vos
2. Lechner
3. Wyman 
4. Cant
5. Harris
6. Chainel-Lefevre
7. Sels
8. Dejong
9. Compton
10. Mani

----------


## Kare_Eskola

Vos on hieno pyöräilijä. Maailman paras tällä hetkellä.

Ennustus Comptonin osalta osui oikeaan vain sikäli että tappeli ja kaatuili. Samoin Harris mokasi jo startissa. Cant ja Wyman pirteitä, ja Lechner olisi pitänyt muistaa. Se on kova ajamaan maastopyörää.

----------


## OJ

Vos is boss.

Poliittisesti epäkorrektina kommentoin, että junnujen kisa oli paljon naisten kisaa mielenkiintoisempi ja vauhti oli aivan eri luokkaa.

----------


## Kare_Eskola

Eipä siinä mitään epäkorrektia ole. Noinhan se meni. Junnuissa belgialaiset vyörytti innolla ja kaikenlaista tapahtui viimeiseen kierrokseen asti.

Mutta se ei vähennä naisrossin urheilullista arvoa.

----------


## OJ

Taidan silti pitää nämä kommentit poissa Twitteristä ja FB:stä.

----------


## A R:nen

Kyllähän tuo Vos vähitellen jotain tasaväkistä haastajaa kaipaisi (tässä lajissa ehkä Sanne Cant joskus parin vuoden kuluttua ainakin nykyisellä kehityskäyrällä).

Undereissa taitaa muuten tulla oranssi päivä, saa nähdä onko Mike Teunissen vai Mathieu van der Poel kotijoukkueesta vahvempi. Ja saa nähdä paljonko rata ehtii yön ja aamun aikana kuivua, kuivaa siitä ei kyllä saa millään.

(Ja UCI:n hallintoneuvosto löi muuten tänään lukkoon ensi kauden kilpailukalenterin. Vai että Milton Keynesissä maailmankuppia.)

----------


## Kare_Eskola

Parhaiten rossilla on tilaa kasvaa angloamerikkalaissa maissa. Jopa UCI:n penteleet ymmärtävät tämän.

Brittilän lisäksi vielä yksi maailmancup mahtuu kalenteriin. Jos se tulee Las Vegasiin kuten kaavaillaan, siihen ympärille saattaisi mahtua muutama muukin eurooppalaisia tähtiä kiinnostava kisa.

----------


## A R:nen

Eiköhän UCI:ssa ole nykyään sattuneesta syystä brittiläisen pyöräilyn tilanne aika hyvin selvillä... Kotiyleisön kannalta siinä onkin mielenkiintoinen tilanne kun suurimmat mitalitoivot (Wyman ja Harris) löytyvät naisten sarjasta, Hollannillahan oli jossain Boomin ja van der Haarin välissä vähän sama juttu.

----------


## J T K

U23:t liikkeellä, Wout van Aert pisti höyryä ja oranssit jahtaa. Aurinko paistaa ja reitti on nopeutunut eilisestä huomattavasti. Sehän saattaa tietää Van der Haarille hyvää iltapäivän kisaan..?

Amerikkalaisten hehkuttama Logan Owen 16. ensimmäisen kierroksen jälkeen..

----------


## J T K

Täähän alkaa haisemaan taas belgialaisten kolmoisvoitolta? Vanthourenhout karkasi oransseilta kun Van der Poel poltti maitokattilan pohjaan ja joutui himmaamaan.

e: korjataan että neloisvoitto..paitsi että ei anna Van der Poel periksi, viimeinen kierros ja pronssi auki.

----------


## fyah

Rata on huomattavasti nopeampi kuin eilen joten veikkaan että Stybar ja Van der Haar voi olla tosi vahvoilla ja Meeusen on ollut myös kuosissa viime ajat. Raskas rata olisi sopinut Nysille paremmin mutta saa nähdä mihin riittää tänään (en usko että mestaruuteen, toivotaan parasta)...

----------


## J T K

1. Van Aert
2. Vanthourenhout
3. Van der Poel

----------


## oldoc

Cyclokisailusta mitään ymmärtämättömänä mietin, miksi pyörää pitää vaihtaa noin usein?

----------


## Kare_Eskola

Koska muta haittaa sen toimintaa.

Rossipyöräilyn tulevaisuuden kannalta belgialaisten dominointi junnuissa ja undereissa ei ole hyvä asia.

----------


## J T K

Eihän se ole, joskin asia vaan tuo esille sen kuinka paljon muilla on tekemistä seuraavan vuosikymmenen-kahden aikana. Toinen kysymys on sitten se, että riittääkö kenelläkään kärsivällisyys.

Kohta se nähään, onko miesten podiumilla muita maita.

----------


## fyah

Belgit jäävät miehissä yhteen mitaliin joka sekään ei ole kultainen.

Things are about the get serious soon! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T-so-GC7u8g

----------


## J T K

Johan oli sähinää startin jälkeen, Van der Haar selvisi nopeasti OTB:n jälkeen letkaan. Mourey saa taas hyvän alun kisalle, Nys kontrolloi.

----------


## Kare_Eskola

Kierros täynnä ja Stybar iskee. Iskee vielä monta kertaa...

Edit: Nys mukana.

----------


## fyah

Nyt on hyvää meininkiä! Ei kyttäillä kauheesti ja vauhtia piisaa

EDIT: Stybarilla Evade päässä! Meinaa ajaa kovaa että saa siitä aerohyödyn  :Hymy:

----------


## J T K

Styby pistää hyvin tahtia mutta näkee että menee teknisissä osissa ihan rajoilla. Nys vain katselee. Van der Haar turvallaan varikolla, ei mene putkeen hänellä.

----------


## rhubarb

Powers ihan käsittämättömän kaukana ottaen huomioon kuinka iisi rata on.

----------


## J T K

Kyllä Nys menee helposti keulassa, eikä vieläkään aja täyskaasulla. Ihme on jos ei ole kohta irti. Muut korisee jo. No ehkä Styby tulee vielä pitkään mukana.

----------


## Kare_Eskola

Nys venyttää kuminauhaa. Edit. Ja Stybar iskee iskee ja iskee.

----------


## J T K

Pauwels ja Iso-Klasu yrittää päästä Moureyn kantaan, jolle Nysin ja Stybyn vauhti riittää. Van der Haar roikkuu vielä. e: ja nyt alkaa hänkin jäämään. Klasu poltti kattilat pohjaan eikä kestänytkään takaa-ajossa. Pieni virhe kurvissa ja Pauwels meni.

----------


## Kare_Eskola

Ei roiku VdH enää. Stybar ja Nys karussa vähän, mutta eivät väännä varmaan vielä ihan täysillä.

----------


## J T K

Pauwelsilla on näköjään hyvä päivä, ajaa VdH:n kiinni!

----------


## fyah

Stybar ja Nys ei aja vielä edes kaasu pohjassa vaikka vauhti näyttääkin riittävän aika hyvin muulle jengille. Pauwelsilta hieno nousu LVDH:n peesiin

EDIT: Samaa mieltä että Stybar on ihan limitillä teknisissä kohdissa

----------


## Kare_Eskola

VdH ja Pauwels kolistelivat keskenään. Stybar ja Nys tasaväkisen näköisiä. Stybarilla hevosvoimia, Nysillä tekniikkaa.

Edit: Ja nyt Nys varovasti iskee, ei vielä täysillä mutta venyy venyy!

----------


## J T K

VdH ja Pauwels kolaroi, Meeusen kumoon kans. Nyt Nys iski kunnolla!

----------


## fyah

Näyttää tuo Stybarin ajo siltä että se on ihan limitillä myös ei-niin-teknisissä kohdissa rataa. Nysse taitaa lintata vasaran!

EDIT: Ei vaan putoo Stybar millään!

----------


## J T K

Tekikö Nys taas kikkansa ja stoppasi taktisesti ennen kummun lakea? Taas sai Styby vääntää jonkun hetken eroa kiinni. Iso-Klasu kolmantena nyt, niinköhän VdH:lla jää mitali saamatta? 

Styby kumoon!! Siihenkö katkesi? Eikä katkea vieläkään! Hirmu kiukulla takaisin Nysin kantaan!

----------


## Kare_Eskola

Uskomaton seivaus Nysiltä Stybarin yli ja isku! Edi: Stybar uskomattoman vahva ja sitkeä, tai sitten Nys oikeasti pelaa loppukierrosta varten.

----------


## J T K

Nyt iskee taas Nys ja taitaa riittää. Ja Nysse kumoon!  :Hymy:

----------


## Kare_Eskola

Nys tyri itsensä nurin ja Stybar tietysti iskee.

----------


## J T K

Nys on kyllä edelleen vahvemman oloinen, Styby tulee vaan hirveällä kiukulla koko ajan. Nys tulee iskemään yhden hirmuiskun viimesellä kierroksella mäkiosuuksilla.

Styby iskeekin juuri siihen kohtaan!

----------


## fyah

Hienoa kisaa just nyt! Saapa nähdä miten käy ja putooko Stybar mitä Nys tietenkin yrittää kun kirissä taitaa tulla nokkaan jos siihen menee

----------


## fyah

Molemmat Elite kullat maantiekuskeille!

----------


## J T K

Ohhhoh!! Stybar menee!

----------


## Kare_Eskola

Stybar! Ei sateenkaaripaitaa ensi vuoden kisoissa...

----------


## stenu

Stybar ansaitsi voittonsa. Hieno kisa!

----------


## J T K

HUHUH!!!! Stybar mestari!!!

----------


## Kare_Eskola

Oli se upea suoritus Stybarilta. Pauwelsin kausikin tavallaan pelastuu tällä podiumilla. VdH:n kisa pilalle kenkä/poljinongelmien takia.

----------


## fyah

> Stybar! Ei sateenkaaripaitaa ensi vuoden kisoissa...



Tätä vähän itsekin harmittelin mutta viimisen päälle hieno kilpailu. Harmi sinänsä että ratkesi vähän Nysin mokaan mutta niitä ulee just silloin ku ajetaan rajoilla ja kuuluu lajin luonteeseen.

----------


## J T K

1. Stybar
2. Nys
3. Pauwels
4. Vantornout
5. Meeusen
6. Van der Haar
7. Peeters
8. Mourey
9. Simunek
10. Bosmans

Nys saa kaivaa Belgian mestarin paidan kaapista ja olla tyytyväinen, että hänellä on se pukea päälleen. Styby vei mestaruuden ansaitusti ja käytti mielestäni Nysin vahvuuksia häntä vastaan, iski oikeassa kohdassa viimeisen kerran.

----------


## Kare_Eskola

Aluksi jäin miettimään millä ilveellä Stybar voitti, mutta näkihän sen silmällä. Hän oli ainoa joka pystyi iskemään koko ajan, joka mutkasta ulos, joka suoralla, kaikkien kantaan, ja sitten vielä kerran. Ennen kaikkea hän palautui (ja tiesi palautuvansa) niistä iskuista. Rohkeutta ja kuntopohjaa ja watteja oli enemmän kuin muilla. Lupaa hyvää klassikkoja ajatellen, nekin ovat hirvittävää rynkytystä, tosin vasta neljän tunnin jälkeen.

Vosiin taitaa päteä sama. Kaasu pohjassa kolme varttia ja moottori vain hyrisee.

En kyllä kumpaakaan miellä maantiekuskeiksi, kuten fyah, vaan polkupyöräilijöiksi.

----------


## Lasol

Loistava kisa kyllä. Stybar pystyy melkosella agrella tunnin vetää. Nysse paljon tasasemmin ja rauhallisemmin.

----------


## fyah

> En kyllä kumpaakaan miellä maantiekuskeiksi, kuten fyah, vaan polkupyöräilijöiksi.



Jep, oikeessa olet monipuolisia pyöräilijöitä ovat molemmat (joiden koen kuitenkin pääsääntöisesti keskittyvän maantielle  :Hymy: )

----------


## J T K

Onhan sekin otettava tässä huomioon, että vaikka Nys on kuinka legendaarinen tahansa, ikää on jo 38. Stybar on 29. Siihen nähden...

Ryan Trebonin pohkeessa 20 senttiä pitkä avohaava, aika karsea näky!

----------


## A R:nen

Aamulla rata oli vielä selvästi liukkaampi (joku oranssipaidoistahan veti siinä komeat OTB:t suoralla tasaisella pellolla) ja sotki veikkaukseni undereiden osalta. Todennäköisesti aamun radalla Nyssellä ei olisi ollut hirveästi haastajia, nythän se veti itsensä loppuun turhan aikaisin. Enkä tuosta belgialaisten dominanssista junnuissa ja undereissa olisi hirveästi huolissani, pikemminkin hyvä että sieltä on uuttakin verta tulossa. Aika hiljaistahan noilla on ollut useampana viime kertana, mutta tänä vuonna sattuivat olosuhteetkin suosimaan.

----------


## fyah

Samaa mieltä siitä että jos rata olisi ollut liukkaampi Nys olisi voittanut koska nytkin pääsi tosi lähelle. Hankalampi/rankempi keli olisi suosinut Nysiä. Joka tapauksessa hieno juttu että Stybar ajoi kisan koska muuten siitä olisi tullut kohtuu tylsää katsottavaa, sen verran ylivoimaisessa kunnossa Nysse olisi ollut kaikkiin muihin nähden.

EDIT: Nys antaa kredittiä Stybarille: "He's a triple 'cross world champion. He's not stealing the rainbow jersey here. Everybody has the right to schedule their own season. He does it this way, we do it through the 'cross series"  http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/nys-...-like-a-winner

----------


## J T K

Valtakunnassa kaikki hyvin?

----------


## OJ

Haaska...

----------


## PHI

Oli kyllä helmi OJ!

----------


## Kare_Eskola

Tänään ajettiin toiseksi viimeinen kisa postipankkipalkinnosta. Albert oli kokonaisajassa pari minsaa jäljessä ja lähti rohkeasti sooloilemaan alussa, mutta parin virheen jälkeen sille tuli taas paha mieli kuten liian usein tällä kaudella.

Nysse aloitti hitaasti kuten aina kun viikolla on ollut toinenkin kisa. Vähitellen se körötteli viidentoista kaverin läpi, ajoi yksinään Meeusenin kiinni ja lähti keulimaan.

Yllättäen sekä Meeusen että VdH pysyivät peesissä loppusuoralle asti, tosin kituen ja kirien. Kirissä Nysse liidasti, Meeusen kakkospaikalla repi jalkansa irti ja VdH ei siksi päässyt imuun. Eli taas yksi voitto ja yhtä maaliinpääsyä vaille kokonaiskilpailuvoitto Nysse-sedälle.

----------


## Kare_Eskola

Paraikaa meneillään yliarvostussarjan finaali. Näyttää juoksukilpailulta eli Albert vahvoilla.

Edit: Mutta Nysse-setä ei anna armoa vaan ajaa Albertin kiinni taistellakseen sarjan voitosta.

----------


## J T K

Eikös sielä kalenterissa ole vielä yksi kapina 15.2. eli Middelkerke.

1. Nys
2. Vantoronout
3. Albert
4. Amerongen
5. Meeusen
6. Peeters
7. Walsleben
8. Van Kessel
9. Aernouts
10. Vanthorenthout

----------


## sianluca

Krawatenkrossin tulosten loppupäätä 8.2-
Thielemans-Van Cauter
0:04:36


31
Kevin Cant (Bel) Primator Cyclingteam
0:04:57


32
Stijn Huys (Bel) Orange Babies Cycling Team
0:05:20


33
Patrick Gaudy (Bel) The Barracuda Company
0:05:55


34
Micki Van Empel (Ned) KDL Cycling Team
0:06:03


-1lap
Niels Koyen (Bel) DNCS-Pro 2012 Cycling Team



-2laps
Kevin Eeckhout (Bel) Coolens Cycling Team



-2laps
Jens Gys (Bel)



-2laps
Bart Verschueren (Bel) Crelan KDL Cycling Team



-3laps
Aaron Schooler (Can) Team H&R Block



-3laps
Ingmar Uytdewilligen (Bel)



-3laps
Wouter Goosen (Bel) Zannata Cycling Team



-4laps
Edwin De Wit (Bel)



-5laps
Teemu Viholainen (Bel

----------


## OJ

Mitenhän ne ovat merkanneet -5 kierrosta tunnin kisassa? Olettaen, että kierros on yli 6 minuuttia ja olettaen että pyörä ei pettänyt ja joutunut jalkamieheksi.

----------


## Kare_Eskola

Kärki varvannut tai liputettu ulos sellaisella kierroksella, että jäänyt Teemulta viisi ajamatta, jos oikein muistan. Toi UCI-varvaussääntö on arkijärjen vastainen.

----------


## Satanta

Middelkerken kinkerit olisivat menossa.

----------


## J T K

Niels Albertilla todettu jonkinlaisia sydänongelmia ja  cx-ura voi olla ohi?
http://www.hln.be/hln/nl/2884/veldri...artkwaal.dhtml

----------


## J T K

Tosi se on. Ura loppui tähän:
http://www.sport.be/nl/wielrennen/ve...icle_ID=686091

----------


## TuplaO

Aikamoista. Varmasti kyllä painavat syyt.

----------


## sianluca

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/niel...heart-problems

----------

